# 2010 Arnold Classic Bodybuilding Line-Ups



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

2010 Arnold Classic Line-Ups by Joe Pietaro Kai Greene has made it official. He will be defending his Arnold Classic championship come March and will have another deep line-up to do it against. The two biggest names trying to take his title will be Phil Heath and Dexter Jackson, himself a former winner of the [...]

*Read More...*


----------

